# Triton Routers at B&Q



## OllyK (22 Oct 2007)

Down to £149.99 for the 2400W version at my local store, ohhh decisions, decisions, will it drop any more?


----------



## Fecn (22 Oct 2007)

Probably not.. Having paid £199 for mine last month, I'd go for it right now if I were you.


----------



## OllyK (22 Oct 2007)

Fecn":1k8lew4w said:


> Probably not.. Having paid £199 for mine last month, I'd go for it right now if I were you.



Credit card's a little warm having just come back from 2 weeks holiday, should be OK by the weekend though


----------



## Newbie_Neil (22 Oct 2007)

OllyK":30t2yo54 said:


> Fecn":30t2yo54 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably not.. Having paid £199 for mine last month, I'd go for it right now if I were you.
> ...



Are you Philly or Waka in disguise? :lol: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oct 2007)

Now back at £99-00 in my local Warehouse.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OllyK (25 Oct 2007)

Jockey":8ihjt50o said:


> Now back at £99-00 in my local Warehouse.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:



Not exactly local to me, may have to take a drive out


----------



## Philly (25 Oct 2007)

Had a look in Poole B+Q - down to £197
Not quite £99..... :lol: 
Philly  

And no, it wasn't me in disguise, Neil :lol:


----------



## Woody Alan (25 Oct 2007)

Down to £150 in Norwich and I could see more than two on the shelves above

Alan


----------



## Mike.C (25 Oct 2007)

> Jockey,
> 
> Now back at £99-00 in my local Warehouse.



Your a lucky man Jockey, you aways seem to find these Triton routers at half the price of anyone else. Do you do the lottery.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## speed (25 Oct 2007)

i just picked a trend router up from b&q 50 quid, i got it half price cos a grub screw is missin off the depth stop, easy fix


----------



## motownmartin (25 Oct 2007)

speed":fedu9zno said:


> i just picked a trend router up from b&q 50 quid, i got it half price cos a grub screw is missin off the depth stop, easy fix



I do believe that these are not the true Trend Routers Speed, I think this topic has come up on the forum a few times before, could be wrong though.


----------



## motownmartin (25 Oct 2007)

Mike.C":39sbfbfb said:


> > Jockey,
> >
> > Now back at £99-00 in my local Warehouse.
> 
> ...


 :lol: It always works that way Mike, mind you Jockey is always lucky :wink:


----------



## special bone (25 Oct 2007)

OllyK":1khcx30b said:


> Jockey":1khcx30b said:
> 
> 
> > Now back at £99-00 in my local Warehouse.
> ...



Jockey, which area of Birmingham do you live? I can only think if 2 B & Q warehouses actually so I'll try and guess...  

Rich


----------



## Mike.C (25 Oct 2007)

> Martin,
> 
> It always works that way Mike, mind you Jockey is always lucky :wink:



Yeah pity Fecn did not have the same luck, or maybe he did :wink: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Green (25 Oct 2007)

Jockey is a wind up merchant.


----------



## motownmartin (26 Oct 2007)

Green":25hny4ji said:


> Jockey is a wind up merchant.



I think he works for B&Q :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oct 2007)

Green":1owjwmrc said:


> Jockey is a wind up merchant.



Your entitled to your opinion and to pay over the odds for the router too.


----------



## Mike.C (26 Oct 2007)

> jockey wrote,
> 
> Green wrote:
> Jockey is a wind up merchant.
> ...



Jockey can you give me the address/phone number of the store, because I want to ask if there is any chance of them posting me one of these mega cheap Tritons?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## George_N (26 Oct 2007)

motownmartin":1y1v48n7 said:


> speed":1y1v48n7 said:
> 
> 
> > i just picked a trend router up from b&q 50 quid, i got it half price cos a grub screw is missin off the depth stop, easy fix
> ...



I have the TrendTech 2 kW router from B&Q and although it has a label with the Trend Woodworking Machinery company address on it, it is not in the same league as the T10/11. It is just a re-badged Performance Power router. Having said that, it works just fine for me and at £50 it is a bargain. I know some on this forum have tried the same router and hated it but I like mine and as long as it keeps running I can't justify the big Triton I'm lusting after, unless I see one of Jockey's bargains. I'm a long way from Birmingham though.


----------



## motownmartin (26 Oct 2007)

George_N":13hgg571 said:


> motownmartin":13hgg571 said:
> 
> 
> > speed":13hgg571 said:
> ...


I'm not knocking it George, I also have a performance power as well as a Triton, mind you it packed up after a few hours usage but got it replaced


----------



## Another Dave (26 Oct 2007)

The 'alternative' Trends (T-Tech) go on Ebay for between £50 and £70 for the full kit. 

One of our backup routers is the similar B & Q Performance job in blue. It's OK for power but the depth lock is pants and has had to be repaired several times. I think it was £69 in an offer with about thirty 1/4 and 1/2 inch cutters.

Dave.


----------



## TonyW (26 Oct 2007)

I always seem to miss these bargains at my nearest B&Q superstore. Think that they must take the signs down when they see me coming  
Cheers  
Tony


----------



## tenpin (26 Oct 2007)

i live in Taunton and work in Yeovil...both have B&Q's :lol: 

i pop into each at leat 2-3 times a wekk...just incase...  

I managed to pick up some of the Irwin F clamps @ £5 each for 200, 300, 600 and 800mm sizes and 10 blade packs of Irwin knife blades for £1... Triton router has been sat there mocking me for over 2 months...reduced from £240 to £190....so i plumped for one off ebay...
I'm still going into the store most mornings just after 7am opening on the way to work...just incase  If one comes off cheap i'll be laughing...


----------



## Mike.C (26 Oct 2007)

> tenpin,
> 
> Triton router has been sat there mocking me for over 2 months...reduced from £240 to £190....so i plumped for one off ebay...



Except for Olly's, that is about the average the price in 99% of B&Q's, but lucky jockey always seems to be in the right place at the right time and finds them at sub £100 (last time it was £75 wasn't it?) I just don't know how he does it :roll: :twisted: jammy pipper :lol: 

If I can get their phone number off him (what about it jockey [-o< ) I am going to see if they will post one to me.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## motownmartin (26 Oct 2007)

Mike.C":z7c4ysiu said:


> > tenpin,
> >
> > Triton router has been sat there mocking me for over 2 months...reduced from £240 to £190....so i plumped for one off ebay...
> 
> ...


Good luck Mike :wink:


----------



## Mike.C (26 Oct 2007)

> Martin,
> 
> Good luck Mike :wink:



Thanks mate. I probably got more chance of seeing "Porky the Pig" flying but you never know :wink: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oct 2007)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Philly (26 Oct 2007)

O.k. - please refrain from the personal insults :!: 
You know the rules - please abide by them.
Philly

_Modhat on_


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oct 2007)

It now appears an open thread to slag each other off. So much for the mods.


----------



## harryc (26 Oct 2007)

I live in the Bham area and never seen any of these GREAT Triton bargains at any of the local B&Q's so I would take Jockey's brags with a huge pinch of salt.

Harry


----------



## Mike.C (26 Oct 2007)

> Jockey wrote,
> 
> It now appears an open thread to slag each other off. So much for the mods.



I beg to differ, Philly the mod replied straight away and reminded us about the rules.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Lord Nibbo (26 Oct 2007)

Jockey":3afrh542 said:


> It now appears an open thread to slag each other off. So much for the mods.



All you had to do was answer the question of which B&Q, so why have you not answered it? Or do we know why :^o


----------



## Slim (26 Oct 2007)

Lord Nibbo":8wuc39wy said:


> All you had to do was answer the question of which B&Q, so why have you not answered it? Or do we know why :^o



He did answer it but for some reason he has deleted it from his post... probably just incase anyone checks. :roll: 

I think you're right LN :^o


----------



## Mike.C (26 Oct 2007)

> LN wrote,
> 
> Jockey wrote:
> It now appears an open thread to slag each other off. So much for the mods.
> ...



I even sent him a PM, but never received a reply. He must want to sell them on himself, just like before.
Fecn would know all about that, wouldn't he Martin :?: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## TonyW (26 Oct 2007)

Looks like someone may have been having some kind of fun? at our expense or has anyone else got a bargain from Coventry area B&Q's ?
Cheers :wink: 
Tony


----------



## motownmartin (26 Oct 2007)

Mike.C":2h0okxll said:


> > LN wrote,
> >
> > Jockey wrote:
> > It now appears an open thread to slag each other off. So much for the mods.
> ...


OH YES INDEED


----------



## motownmartin (26 Oct 2007)

I have sent a PM to Philly, Dave (LN), Tony and Simon (slimjim) to explain a little more, I thought that would be better than letting the whole web see.


----------



## Mike.C (26 Oct 2007)

> Martin,
> 
> I have sent a PM to Philly, Dave (LN), Tony and Simon (slimjim) to explain a little more, I thought that would be better than letting the whole web see.



Thats the way to do it Martin :wink: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## TonyW (26 Oct 2007)

Thanks Martin 
Cheers  
Tony


----------



## Slim (26 Oct 2007)

Cheers Martin.


----------



## Fecn (27 Oct 2007)

Mike.C":5ib70mjr said:


> Fecn would know all about that, wouldn't he Martin



All too well.. Got fed up trying to persue things which sounded too good to be true... That's why I ended up buying from DM Tools. The Triton routers are still £249 at my local B&Q


----------



## andycktm (27 Oct 2007)

£149-00 at my local b&q. unfortunately they had all gone,
must be upto the individual store managers.

They had a sale on micromark camera's the other week
i got two wireless camera systems £120-00 ish for £22-00.


----------



## special bone (27 Oct 2007)

For what it's worth, the B & Q in Redditch is selling the Triton for £149. They seem to be having a clear out at the moment, might have to keep an eye on them in the run up to Christmas...

Rich


----------



## Rod (27 Oct 2007)

At the Sunderland B&Q last week i wanted a Makita sds drill they had on for £70 instead of £100,assistant could not find the only one in stock apart from display model,i said sell me the display one then,can`t do that he said,anyway i insisted and he came back with a supervisor and said they had no case for it and if i wanted it i could have it for half the reduced price. So one nice Makita HR2020 FOR £35 .Could not believe my luck


----------



## TonyW (28 Oct 2007)

Just being a little curious looked for lowest price on Tritons. Looks like there have been some price reduction recently (or maybe just on offer).
TRB001 / TRA001 - 240V 1/2" Triton Precision Router *£184.89*
MOF001 - NEW Triton 1400W Compact Router (Kit Box) *£148.99*
Free Delivery
Link

Thought it might be of interest on this thread 

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## j (28 Oct 2007)

TonyW":11ko6pyn said:


> Just being a little curious looked for lowest price on Tritons. Looks like there have been some price reduction recently (or maybe just on offer).
> TRB001 / TRA001 - 240V 1/2" Triton Precision Router *£184.89*
> MOF001 - NEW Triton 1400W Compact Router (Kit Box) *£148.99*
> Free Delivery
> ...



Are B&Q definately selling the big triton? Do they even stock the small one?


----------



## seanybaby (28 Oct 2007)

At Worksop B&Q they don't stock any Triton tools. Is is just the super center B&qs that sell them?


----------



## DaveL (28 Oct 2007)

I have seen Triton kit in the big store in Ipswich  but the small one in Stevenage (soon to close as they have a new large one nearing completion) they have never had any.


----------



## andycktm (28 Oct 2007)

About 2 weeks ago, the Dearne valley depot (Barnsley) were clearing triton gear. Workcenter etc all reduced.I remember seeing 3 or 4 boxes.


----------



## OllyK (28 Oct 2007)

Picked mine up at the Eastwood (Nottingham) B&Q yesterday. 2000w Triton for £149, still a couple left on the shelves if anybody wants them.


----------



## tenpin (29 Oct 2007)

The big TRB001 Triton router on sale @ £149 
in Yeovil's B&Q this morning when i went in at 7.30 am

Also had the big 235mm Triton circ saw for £112.50

Typical...i just bought the router off fleabay 2 weeks ago....£189....now fitted in the table... :roll:

edit....I forgot to add...it also comes with a free set £85 worth of TCT triton cutters inside the box.....


----------



## patl (29 Oct 2007)

I'm not aure there's any rhyme or reason. At my B&Q, I noticed them at 149 the previous weeknd, I happened to be in there again this saturday , and they've gone up to the 'sale price' off 197


----------



## Argee (29 Oct 2007)

tenpin":3dkzmwta said:


> The big TRB001 Triton router on sale @ £149 in Yeovil's B&Q this morning when i went in at 7.30 am
> 
> edit....I forgot to add...it also comes with a free set £85 worth of TCT triton cutters inside the box.....


There should be a similar deal on the MOF001 at the D & M Tools show, Kempton Park Racecourse, November 16th., 17th. and 18th. (Stand 64).

Ray.


----------



## PeterT (30 Oct 2007)

Bought mine from Loughborough B&Q this evening - they were still priced at £149, and there were 2 or 3 more boxes on the shelf if anyone is interested.

I was a bit disappointed though - after reading tenpin's comments, I hoped to find a free set of TCT cutters inside the box, but there was just one lonely cutter  , but it gets me started - need to save up for some proper cutters now, and a router table and a bigger shed to keep it all in - good job Christmas is coming :ho2

Peter


----------



## andycktm (30 Oct 2007)

As this keep's coming back i'll just say at my local B&Q they had workcenter £150 ,
router table(no top) £ 40 ,
finger cutting jig £20 and depth 
setting gauge £10.


----------



## RobertMP (30 Oct 2007)

Just back from B & Q Enfield with a router 

The shelf edge said £249. Somewhere else said £149, so I took the box to the guy with the reduced stickers working at the end of the aisle and before I could ask the price he offered to reduce it for me.... to £120 so I said that will do for me!

There was various other Triton stuff there. Saws were half price (about 6 left) and some other bits had small discounts. I asked if the router table and stand were reduced and he zapped the bar codes and said they were still current so no discount. Seemed a bit daft to me keeping the accessories at full price if they are clearing the power tools.

There was one more boxed router. The box had cut tape on it so I looked inside. There appeared to be a bracket missing so I took the other box. The box I left had the free cutters mentioned on a faded sticker. It was a send off for them deal and offer expired in 2006! (I think as it was very faded). There were 2 beaten up looking display routers as well with no accessories that they might sell cheap if asked.

So now to look at some of the router table threads....


----------



## herdsman (30 Oct 2007)

I managed to pick one up in Wellingborough for £112.50 due to an incorrect discount sticker...they still have three left at £149 but you have to ask because they are not on display.


----------



## Rod (31 Oct 2007)

Still £249 at Sunderland today


----------



## cerulean (2 Nov 2007)

Just bought the big triton router from B&Q Bristol for £149, ignore the £197 'sale' price it comes up as £149 when they scan it


----------



## desmoengine (2 Nov 2007)

i also got a good buy on the big Triton router today at the Glasgow Coatbridge store at £149 less an extra 5% as trade card discount . there are 4 left on shelf after my purchase. they also have the Triton saw at £112 think i saw 3 boxes there.
best of luck to scotland bargain hunters
dave w


----------



## WellsWood (10 Nov 2007)

Just thought I'd bump this having picked a TRA001 up at my local "warehouse" on Thursday for £149. I'd recommend anyone who wants one of these to find a local B&Q with them in stock and get it scanned for price, no matter what the shelf edge or staff say the price is, as I have a feeling they've been reduced in the system nationwide but few stores have got round to marking shelves accordingly.
For anyone local to me, I got mine from Belvedere and they had 3 more dusty but unopened boxes on the shelf.


----------



## andycktm (10 Nov 2007)

Good old B&Q they might be expensive,but their not afraid to reduce 
items.Yesterday my local had 5 of these all boxed brand new £25-00
each....

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/produ ... rktop-jigs


----------



## Woody Alan (10 Nov 2007)

> Good old B&Q they might be expensive,but their not afraid to reduce
> items.Yesterday my local had 5 of these all boxed brand new £25-00
> each....


Well? did you buy them all ? I think if an oppourtunity like that came up I would buy and post on here, you could still sell cheap...make someone happy and treat yourself to any tool you like and even... yes EVEN, take the missus out for a portion of chips.

Alan


----------



## Rod (12 Nov 2007)

There was one of them in my local for a tenner as the box was open,was tempted but am short of space and was occupied with the boxes of Spax screws at the time.


----------



## kafkaian (15 Nov 2007)

4 of these (TRA001) available for £149.99 at Halesowen branch, West Midlands. The one left on display has a motor brush and screw cap missing so might even come with a manager's special discount once the others are sold

Bought one yesterday for permanent use in table. Lovely action and very convenient


----------



## j (15 Nov 2007)

Has anyone here bought the display models from B&Q before?
What kind of discount do you typically get?

I did ask last week when I bough mine, but was told that they don't sell display models due to health and safety issues.

I don't think this chap was a manager, so maybe not authorised to do it.


----------



## kafkaian (15 Nov 2007)

j":2pi55sf5 said:


> Has anyone here bought the display models from B&Q before?
> What kind of discount do you typically get?
> 
> I did ask last week when I bough mine, but was told that they don't sell display models due to health and safety issues.
> ...



Well at Halesowen, they had kept the empty box of the display model for repackaging. Perhaps they have a returns deal with Triton, but I thought they'd want to offload it and make some money back if not. I was almost tempted to ask. 

Why not ring Halesowen branch and find out, as it may be left to the manager's discretion regarding H&S? Tel: 0121 504 9100


----------



## Rod (16 Nov 2007)

Iasked one staff member what happened to the display models and was told the staff get offered them at a silly price :lol:


----------



## kafkaian (16 Nov 2007)

Rod":nd4ge7fs said:


> Iasked one staff member what happened to the display models and was told the staff get offered them at a silly price :lol:



Get a part time job at Halesowen B&Q for a few weeks?     Buy a camper van and live outside the store. Make sure the van is a sought after model such that it can be re-sold at a profit


----------



## RogerS (20 Nov 2007)

For anyone trying to get one of these and your local B&Q is out of stock, you could try asking them to order one for you as this is what my local branch did. They said that it was still a live item and so able to be ordered.

I was hoping to blag the only one they had (the demo one) for a silly price and that's when they offered to order it for me!


----------



## seanybaby (20 Nov 2007)

Anyone know if they have the Triton router tables and stands going cheap? If so, might have to get one ordered.


----------



## herdsman (20 Nov 2007)

Wellingborough and Milton Keynes (Rooksley) still have them.


----------



## cambournepete (22 Nov 2007)

There's still one left in Cambridge.

Parked the car at 8:05pm last night, took 10 minutes to mug B&Q for the router and then found the England football no-hopers had also been mugged... :roll:

SWMBO won't let me even test the router until Christmas though... 

Thanks for the tips you gave me at the show Ray


----------



## RobertMP (22 Nov 2007)

seanybaby":2geg084x said:


> Anyone know if they have the Triton router tables and stands going cheap? If so, might have to get one ordered.



I asked the staff doing the mark downs when I got my router. They checked and said the table and stand were current stock not discontinued status so they could not do mark downs. Seems daft so it can only be a matter of time?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Nov 2007)

seanybaby":31epjzoc said:


> Anyone know if they have the Triton router tables and stands going cheap? If so, might have to get one ordered.




Triton router table and stand is reduced at B&Q Fort Parkway, Birmingham. But only two left.


----------



## exigetastic (25 Nov 2007)

Another buyer here... B+Q Nottingham (Netherfield)

Sticker price was 197 (Reduced) .. thanks to evryone on here I reeled off the other stores doing it for less at cust. services, hey presto 149 8) 

Thanks all


----------



## motownmartin (25 Nov 2007)

exigetastic":16ufsuix said:


> Another buyer here... B+Q Nottingham (Netherfield)
> 
> Sticker price was 197 (Reduced) .. thanks to evryone on here I reeled off the other stores doing it for less at cust. services, hey presto 149 8)
> 
> Thanks all


Or you could have said and I quote 'Jockey can get them for £99 at his local branch' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seanybaby (25 Nov 2007)

motownmartin":10fvekpq said:


> exigetastic":10fvekpq said:
> 
> 
> > Another buyer here... B+Q Nottingham (Netherfield)
> ...



Or even £75 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## motownmartin (25 Nov 2007)

Bargain, can you get me one sean :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seanybaby (25 Nov 2007)

Of course mate.

#Pulls magic wand out of back pocket and waves. Martin it will be with you Monday morning before 9.30am, i have charged your card ************9467 £75.00 plus £119.89 next day delivery.

Thank you very much for your business.


----------



## Mike.C (25 Nov 2007)

Nice one Sean I'll take 2. Pay the man Martin and I will owe you. :lol: :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## motownmartin (26 Nov 2007)

Mike.C":2ffsl2f7 said:


> Nice one Sean I'll take 2. Pay the man Martin and I will owe you. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike


Cripes, I didn't read the small print :lol:


----------



## harryc (29 Nov 2007)

On a similar theme has anybody noticed any offers for the Triton Saw, thought its about time i updated the WorkCentre to a decent saw.

What do people using the WorkCentre think about the Triton Saw, its very expensive and I am not sure its that much better than say the hitachi 235mm 

Any advice would be welcomed.

Harry.


----------



## kafkaian (29 Nov 2007)

harryc":1omzrghx said:


> On a similar theme has anybody noticed any offers for the Triton Saw, thought its about time i updated the WorkCentre to a decent saw.
> 
> What do people using the WorkCentre think about the Triton Saw, its very expensive and I am not sure its that much better than say the hitachi 235mm
> 
> ...



Mine's been great. I consider my Triton setup to be my portable system but have always found the saw component to be very reliable and surprisingly accurate. It's the noise I don't like.


----------



## George_N (29 Nov 2007)

harryc":270yzbdr said:


> On a similar theme has anybody noticed any offers for the Triton Saw, thought its about time i updated the WorkCentre to a decent saw.
> 
> What do people using the WorkCentre think about the Triton Saw, its very expensive and I am not sure its that much better than say the hitachi 235mm
> 
> ...



Harry,
I don't know if the Triton saw is better than the Hitachi (Hitachi have a pretty good reputation) but it is very good. The Triton is also considerably easier to set up...there are alignment cams in the saw holder that project through strategically placed holes in the saw's baseplate, which you can't use with other makes of saw. It is also a very powerful saw that has easily handled everything I have threwn at it.


----------



## cambournepete (29 Nov 2007)

harryc":jyean4mw said:


> On a similar theme has anybody noticed any offers for the Triton Saw


Yes - in B&G - £175 I thjink, but I wasn't taking much notice


----------



## Woody Alan (30 Nov 2007)

About three weeks ago in Norwich around £112 or £120 I seem to remember about half price anyway.

Alan


----------



## harryc (30 Nov 2007)

Thanks guys,

I went ahead and ordered the Triton £134 inc postage from a Window Company!! on Ebay.
Just need to order a decent blade to go with it, any suggestions on a decent 235mm blade 60-80T blade.

Harry


----------



## George_N (30 Nov 2007)

The best blade I have for my Triton saw came from Wealden. Not cheap though.


----------



## Quetech (15 Dec 2007)

Picked up a triton router today from My local B&Q in Peterhead near Aberdeen.
It went through at £149 there are two more on the shelf plus the display model.
It's the one with the free router bits.
The triton saws are going for £112.

Mike


----------



## Tom K (22 Dec 2007)

B&Q Belvedere have 3 Triton routers to clear at £99.00 if anyone has Xmas money burning a hole I believe they were TRA 001.
You will find them on the top shelf by the entrance to the coffee shop.
They aren't my cup of tea but at that "Jockeyesque" price I almost bought the lot!

Regards Tom


----------



## tsb (22 Dec 2007)

There's also one left at the B&Q store at Preston for £99.


----------



## Tom K (23 Dec 2007)

O.K I know what I said but just couldn't resist at that price  it actually rang up at £98.98. There is now only one left cellophane wrap missing but looked like it was all there.








Merry Xmas Regards Tom


----------



## WellsWood (24 Dec 2007)

Well done Tommo, I thought I'd got a bargain when I bought mine from there a few weeks ago for £149 but I almost wish I'd waited now (I say almost because with my luck I'd have read this post and rushed down there to find the last one had sold 10 minutes previously :roll: ).
I suspect the next thing you'll need is a set of screws for table mounting, since you're in my neck of the woods your best bet is probably Modern Screws in Bexley.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dec 2007)

Annoying forum! I have to sit here reading about everybody buying cheap routers. Then when I go down to Gloucester B&Q to have a look there are none left. Yeah, that's because I got the last one!!!  

Now does anybody fancy ordering a few extra of those screws. I'm sure I could do a deal with somebody. Always got plenty to trade with. Before you ask, no I won't trade a few screws for a triton router! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Blister (25 Dec 2007)

davejester":3nr7ijgp said:


> Annoying forum! I have to sit here reading about everybody buying cheap routers. Then when I go down to Gloucester B&Q to have a look there are none left. Yeah, that's because I got the last one!!!
> 
> Now does anybody fancy ordering a few extra of those screws. I'm sure I could do a deal with somebody. Always got plenty to trade with. Before you ask, no I won't trade a few screws for a triton router! :wink:
> 
> Dave



Woo Hoo !! , nice one 8)


----------



## kafkaian (26 Dec 2007)

I NEVER learn from ye olde proverb which say:

"Once you have bargain, don't revisit thread which show further bargain for it will screw your mind"

Still happy with my £149 purchase <looks>


----------



## mrwilby (26 Dec 2007)

If anybody spots an extra one and would be willing to post on, then LMK... 

I looked in Weston Super Mare but they didn't appear to have any triton stuff left at all


----------



## dickm (26 Dec 2007)

Nothing Triton left in Aberdeen B&Q either, so I guess they are stopping selling all Triton stuff.


----------



## Green (27 Dec 2007)

Nothing in Edinburgh either. 
I tried phoning round the local stores but the girls who answered didnt know what I was talking about. One girl asked me to wait while she checked - she came back on the phone five minutes later and told me "we don't stock routen triter products anymore" :roll: 

If anyone sees any near Edinburgh let me know...

Cheers


----------



## Rod (27 Dec 2007)

Sunderland warehouse branch had 5 in this afternoon all at £98.98 got one myself.


----------



## white_sw (28 Dec 2007)

My father picked me one up on Wednesday afternoon (boxing day) from the *Muller Road branch in Bristol*.
He paid 89 quid but used his diamond card for an extra 10% discount. 
Apparently they had one left on the shelf and a display model then.

cheers,
sam


----------

